

How many people are in space right now? - mathattack
http://kottke.org/13/08/how-many-people-are-in-space-right-now

======
mathattack
It references this source ->
[http://www.howmanypeopleareinspacerightnow.com/](http://www.howmanypeopleareinspacerightnow.com/)

